# A Rocket Scientist, A Feild Engineer And A 4 1/2' Rocket



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*what happens next?*​
*so what happens next!?*

the first back yard low earth orbit launch00.00%a large black smudge631.58%wolfie with a few shorter braids00.00%mayhem15.26%skewer d' Rockwood 15.26%pure unadulterated mayhem1157.89%


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

THIS should be entertaining...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That didn't take you long!!

Photos tomorrow ....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> That didn't take you long!!
> 
> Photos tomorrow ....


Still waiting.....


----------

